# I really want a Gambian pouched rat.



## Sinkrep (Jun 1, 2015)

_What the title says, I think they're beautiful. I'd have one living with me like a cat, no cage only litter box trained! I love large animals, so having a large rat would be perfect. 

I'd have one as a guard dog, people who aren't used to rats are freaked out by the small ones let alone a huaaaageeee type of rat running at them. __Would any of you get one or are they just a little too big?_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jap-syN_Zo


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't really know anything about them but I thought this video was really cute ;D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRNzYNVQcFo


----------



## Sinkrep (Jun 1, 2015)

_I've been reading bits and bobs about them, they live for twice as long as a small rat so you'd need about 8 years dedication to them so definitely an animal I'll buy when I'm settling down into a routine, after travelling etc._


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

8 years  wow that is a commitment that shouldn't be take lightly because I cannot imagine it would be easy to re-home a GIANT rat hahahaha. Picture the screams when walking down town with a rat that large on a leash.  If only I could get Freddy to live for 8 years.. I wonder if they crossbreed..


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I have heard that they are not quite domesticated and can be quite bitey. Definitely require someone who can handle that. But I know a few people with them and they are cute.

Illegal to own in the US (well to import and pretty sure impossible to find a breeder so yeah) You are lucky u r in the UK atleast lol


----------



## LoveAllSpecies (Jun 2, 2015)

Are you sure they are illegal in the US? I thought there was a bill of some sort that would have banned them, but people protested. Then again maybe that was another species- I tend to get confused when it comes to which exotics are legal where and what not. They are very cool creatures, though. Does the pouch in their name refer to the food pouches in their cheeks or do they have actual pouches like possums and kangaroos?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

eh I could be wrong...in another rat group I am in they discuss it quite often as a member has some. And they said that they used to be illegal period but that recently it was changed that it is just illegal to import them. And while there were some in the US that the period of time means there should not be any young enough to breed. So it makes it fairly impossible to get any that way.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

There's a lady in the states who breeds them! The wild breeding stock she tamed is bogey when stressed, but the ones she bred herself have never bitten her


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

The pouch refers to their cheeks. They are not marsupials.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

One of our members has one, you could ask her how life is with one. I think the user name is Crezzard.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I wouldn't mind one, but I don't think I would ever get one. When I was reading up on them, I discovered they can get aggressive when they get sexually mature. It hurts enough when my blind rat accidentally bites me instead of the treat I'm giving her. I don't want something that size taking a chunk out of me! LoL


----------



## Sinkrep (Jun 1, 2015)

_



I have heard that they are not quite domesticated and can be quite bitey. Definitely require someone who can handle that. But I know a few people with them and they are cute.

Click to expand...



Yeah, I read the same too. I suppose, like any animal, if you buy it as a young baby and brought it up being handled by different people it'll domesticate just have to be careful not to annoy the thing too much. It hurts being bitten by a rat, wouldn't want their teeth sinking in to me, that's for sure.





One of our members has one, you could ask her how life is with one. I think the user name is Crezzard.

Click to expand...



I'll check it out definitely, I wouldn't get one until I've come back from travelling. 5-8 years is a long time to take care of a creature, wouldn't buy something like that just to sell it in a few years time. 




_


----------



## Millie & Daisy (Mar 7, 2015)

Unfortunately they are banned in the United States, regardless of whether or not they were bred and born here or not. I was reading on the USDA website the other day that any African rodent is illegal here, even if it is several generations removed from Africa and was born here. I think in order to keep one, you'd have to have a zoo exhibition permit or an educational permit or something of the like.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Or you could just go to the Florida Keys and catch one. Recent reports indicate that the former reports that the GPR's were all wiped out seem to have been at least slightly exaggerated.


----------



## Roddy St. James (Jun 4, 2015)

Unfortunatly, Gambians aren't as good of pets as the ratties this forum knows and loves. I would LOVE a gient rat, don't get me wrong, but they aren't just a larger version of the rats we know. (Like how mice and rats are nothing a like, but look similar.) Yes, they can bee sweet, but most of them are sweet until they mature, and then bite and become territorial against their human. They aren't really domesticated as their small cousins are, and are still wild animals with big, extremely strong teeth. They need a diet of fresh veggies, as well as other foods. They need a LARGE cage, and you can't let them run freely like a cat, or they will get teritorial. Someone suggested that they are more likely to be ok pets if you confine playtime to a room. Also, they are even worse chewers then the ratties we know and love, and will actually distroy your house and anything in their cage. They don't get along with other animals, (sometimes they can be trained to be animal friendly, but gambians will kill and eat regular rats, and attack and kill or injure other pets.)


----------



## Sinkrep (Jun 1, 2015)

_I understand the risks of the Gambian, but I'm not the type of person to go and buy something without knowing a lot about it first I do believe an animal like this would require a lot of attention which is why I wouldn't buy one until I know I've settled into the-rest-of-my-life home however I don't agree with you believing that they become nasty with age. Of course, like any other animal, there's a chance but with enough love, attention and training I don't think you would have that problem. I've wanted the Gambian since I was about eighteen so I have read a lot about them and have only come across bad stories several times and even then it seemed the animal wasn't handled enough (not only by the owner itself, but to get it used to others) the only thing I've read about territorial issues is with males, usually around sexual maturity but even then have been known to calm down and if not, have their testicles removed but of course I'm not speaking about them in general, I assume that some would/could be aggressive, just like any other animal, but I believe they can be tamed and I believe them to be just as gentle/intelligent/caring as their cousins but only if they're shown the time and attention needed. 

As for the chewing, this seems to be my only downfall with them as they are known to destroy anything. Aggressive issues and behavioural training I'd be fine with but to have something like that running around, you'd definitely have to build them a play den for them not to ruin every single piece of furniture they come in contact with.

No doubt about it, I'm definitely getting one. _


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Yep Dusty - she has several GPRs - I think they may be legal in some states now, but banned in many. The ban had to do with the fear of importing monkey-pox, which African rats can carry


----------



## Roddy St. James (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to offend you or imply that you couldn't take care of it, and I don't believe they are just mean or anything, I just know that they can become aggressive when mature if you don't give them their /specific needs/. I was just making sure you knew about all the things I know so you understand the risks so you know how to take care of it when you do get it, but you are clearly knowledgeable of the risks.

I wasn't trying to talk you out of getting one, just making sure you know what they need to be happy in case you can't provide it, but seeing as though you mentioned not getting it until you live in your forever home, and you seem knowledgeable about them, I'm less worried. Please understand that the warnings are meant to try to educate people who don't know the differences and might buy one with out knowing anything about them, as many people tend to do, which can lead to unhappy people and an unhappy rat.

I also noticed you are from wales, so the legality of these rodents in the states doesn't apply to you, lol. I know that the biggest breeders of these animals are from the UK, (mainly England,) so you shouldn't have a problem finding one, (or two so they keep each other company, <3 ) close to, if not in, South Wales, but I'm sure you are more knowledgeable then myself on the topic. 

Yes, they need a lot of attention, and I heard keeping play time to a room, (so maybe having a rat proof room where the cage is where they can run around under supervision,) helps with keeping them from getting territorial against you, and more bonded toward you. I hadn't thought of neutering, but I assume it helps a lot with aggression similarly to their small cousins, and females are less aggressive by nature. 

When you do get your rattie, you should make a blog and document their growth and life! It could help shed light on the proper ways to care for these animals, and the good and bad sides of them! : )


----------



## dguizzy (Jun 9, 2014)

They're adorable! I love how they jump around, when you get it make sure you give us up to dates on it! I'd love to hear stories about having one!


----------



## Sinkrep (Jun 1, 2015)

> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to offend you or imply that you couldn't take care of it


 

_Don't be silly, you didn't offend me! I'm sorry if that's what it seemed like, I'm sure it's because I can't really express tones through text; if we were conversing irl you'd be sure to know I was just adding to your comment! It might also be the fact I'm British, I've been told by my American/Canadian friends that I seem a bit short but I assure you I didn't mean to be rude but sorry again if I came across as it. 

_


> I also noticed you are from wales, so the legality of these rodents in the states doesn't apply to you


 

_Yes, I've noticed the comments about Gambians being illegal, was it due to an outbreak of some sort of pox? I've read a lot about the cull of them and that they're quite a pest in certain countries?

_


> Yes, they need a lot of attention, and I heard keeping play time to a room, (so maybe having a rat proof room where the cage is where they can run around under supervision,) helps with keeping them from getting territorial against you, and more bonded toward you.


_Yeah, you're completely right. I've read up that several people usually keep the on their beds or in a neutral zone, whenever they stray away to explore they pop them back into the cage to let them know that if they try to leave their play area then play time is over but I'm such a brat with animals; whatever I have, they have and wherever I go, they go but I don't think you can take a risk like that with a wild creature like the Gambian.. on the other hand though, I'm not a fan of people irl so maybe having an over protective Gambian guard rat is a good choice for me.

_


> I'm sure you are more knowledgeable then myself on the topic.


 

_Nonsense, what you've informed be about is really helpful; I was just sharing my knowledge with you that's all. Really need to work on my people skills; I'm like a cave woman you see, all pokey and grunty like "Me Kelsey" **smacks human** "be funny, funny being" 



_*Dguizzy*​


> They're adorable! I love how they jump around, when you get it make sure you give us up to dates on it! I'd love to hear stories about having one!


 

_I sure will if this forum is still around when I finally purchase one, it's going to be a long while yet! I've watched so many videos and they all seem so sweet but you have to watch out cos' you can always buy an aggressive one which is just short tempered by nature so it is a bit of an out-of-the-comfort-zone animal. Would you ever think about getting one/or maybe two like I was 

_


----------



## Roddy St. James (Jun 4, 2015)

In Florida, they are having issues with gambians that were released there becoming a very suggessful invasive spieces.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

It's important to understand that the rat community is always going to be somewhat conservative, which is because we love our rats. Recently we have had black rat owners and even wood rat owners join us, and despite some early doubts they have proven that these particular rats can be successfully maintained in a human household given proper care. In fact black rats have really proven themselves to be excellent companions and great furry family members. 

So pretty much, most folks are going to warn you against working with any uncommon special needs rat species, mostly to be on the safe side... But after you post a few pics of your happy, healthy, emotionally well adjusted gentle giant, no one is going to be able to get enough of your stories, photos and vids. 

We all love to read about success stories, but we all dread some of the nightmares that go along with taking risks or trying something different. And it's because we care and with rats, we have seen so many people do so many things that ended badly, we've become naturally skeptical of anything different and new. No one wants to discourage you in particular... but we all realize that bringing a big destructive rodent, with very sharp teeth and special needs into your house won't be easy and there's a lot that can go wrong.

That said, I do wish you the very best of luck.


----------



## Sinkrep (Jun 1, 2015)

_Thank you Rat Daddy, and thank you fellow forum writers for the advice on these large creatures. I completely agree that with success stories comes disasters too, unfortunately sometimes you'll get an animal; whether it be a dog, cat, reptile or rat, that will just be wired differently and become aggressive by nature, if the worst did ever happen I don't think I could bring myself to destroy the rat though. I'd have to find either an enclosure that would take them or somewhere it'd be able to live but in a much wilder __environment. I mean a nasty dog that is biting children for no reason and attacking people, I understand because they should be domesticated, if it's violent by nature you pretty much have the one option and I suppose it'd be the correct procedure to take (not completely confident with this, I've never had to deal with an aggressive animal, everything I've owned has been well behaved... well.. to a sense.)-but to adopt a Gambian, a species which are supposed to be wild, and to then think I'd have the right to take its life just because it had too much wildness in it and doesn't give me kisses, I just couldn't do it because technically it shouldn't be in my cage, it wouldn't be the creatures fault it'd be my own.

AGH, well I hope when I do eventually get one it will turn out nice because I just haven't the heart to deal with an animal I couldn't save. I'd feel as though I did wrong on my part, I'm such a worry wart with my animals it is unreal. Whenever faced with the choice of buying them food or myself when I'm reaching the skint part of the month (usually mid-way, I'm sure others can relate!) my animals would be my first choice hands down and have been in the past! 

Whilst I wait for the years to pass until I get my Gambian, I'm definitely thinking of buying Chester and Casper another little brother when I move into my own place.. my other half is going to kill me. _


----------

